# Any New NJ CCW approvals here?



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking for information. I picked up the application today and filled it out. I called the local gun store to arrange a CCW qualifying course and outlined that I am a business owner who carries checks/money to and from the bank, etc. Based on that, he said there's very little hope of me getting a CCW app approved and that he would recommend not even trying.

He stands to make $200 if I take this course, so I'm guessing he knows what he's saying.

Anyone here get a recent CCW in NJ? Or, have any information in general? It seems pathetic that I can't get approved, but I don't want to waste the money.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

NJ.........makes me shudder! I left there many moons ago. Good luck!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

New Jersey and concealed weapons permit in the same sentence?

That's an oxymoron!:mrgreen:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

You've a better chance of getting an ice tea in hades. I'm glad I left there.
Let me relate a true story. (Condenced)
When I first got out of the Navy, I seriously contemplated a law enforcement carreer. I couldn't find any info publicly available. (Long before the Internet) I walked to downtown where I knew the local Captain of the Police reserves had his busininess. I asked a few questions about who was allowed to have carry permits.
When I walked back uptown, I was put up against a wall by several police officers, frisked and given a really hard time about why I "want to know about carrying guns".
I believe the same mentality still exists.


----------



## Old goat (Sep 12, 2007)

I visit Jersey about once a year, got in-laws there. Two brother in-laws are LEO. They both laugh when I speak of carry permits.


----------

